# 2010 Suzuki DF60A low rpm idol ?



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, 
So anyone have any info on a low rpm idol on this motor? Junta changed the IAC valve with the oem duke part. Still low rpm and when shifting into gear if kills sometimes. Seems to idol around 600rpm’s . I know it would be atleast 800-900 huh ? thanks for any help here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can change the idle with the key. There are three settings.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can change the idle with the key. There are three settings.


Oh snap I didn’t realize that any info how buck? Thank you for you reply man


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s in the owner’s manual.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s in the owner’s manual.


10-4 appreciate ya. I will check this eve.thanks again.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

All my manual is giving me is consult the dealer ......  if anyone can shine a little light on a recalibrating of the iac valve after new insulation . I much appreciate it


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe in the service manual but not in the owners manual. Yeah I looked it up that’s why I came on here to ask someone to shed a little light.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was thinking of a Tohatsu


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was thinking of a Tohatsu


Oh OK thanks for trying though I did look it up and it definitely is the same for Suzuki I just cannot find the procedure


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

This might be it: Idle Speed - Suzuki DF 60 Service Manual [Page 38] | ManualsLib


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Fairweather said:


> This might be it: Idle Speed - Suzuki DF 60 Service Manual [Page 38] | ManualsLib


Thanks buck but that’s the older version of my motor. I had seen that too ! I have the DF60A 
Again, I appreciate ya man !


----------

